# Whining at the morning



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Funilly enough I have given advice to others about whining and now I'm in the same situation. 

Recently about 2-3 weeks Elza started to whine/cry before my alarm goes off. Not every day which makes it harder to understand why. My partner says that sometimes she starts to cry after I got up and went to the bathroom. He works nights so he needs to sleep.

This routine has been the same in the last 7 months and she was fine before. She always have an antler and a few chew toys around her bed so if she's bored she could chew those. 
We do not come out when she cries. We wait until she stops for at least 5-10 minutes then we come out of the bedroom. At 10 months old she's more than capable of holding it back, she has done it up until now. My partner gives her a potty break anyway when he comes home from work so really it can't be that she needs to go out. 

Any suggestion or experiences would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

If you figure out a solution let me know! We can't get ours to sleep in later than 7 a.m. She just isn't tired any longer. 

Could it be that your girl is hungry? We will feed Ruby when she wakes, and play with her for about an hour... then if we are still tired (i.e. on weekends) she will go back to sleep after breakfast and a bit of playtime. Most of the time I am awake enough by then that I just stay up, though.

I understand that if it's a workday you don't have the luxury of going back to bed.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Unfortunately I cannot go back to bed once I'm up. Even on my days off it just ruins my day if I try to sleep more, I get really dopey if I do. 

I don't think she's hungry. Actually she was refusing to eat for a few weeks. She wouldn't touch it before our morning walk and even after that sometimes she just walked away. I had to stand next to her and praise her crazy when she had a mouthful. Now she's back to normal and she has her breakfast after our morning walk without a fuss. I can see that she's more active than before but we try to give her more exercise too. 

I still can't see what changed since the routine stayed the same for us. 

Help! Help! :-\


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don’t have any great advice, but maybe a few points to consider that will hopefully spark an idea on your part.

First – since it’s fall – do you have visitors in your yard in the early morning that you didn’t before? Deer, for example, are wondering around more. Also, since school has started, some folks in my neighborhood are walking their dogs earlier than they used to.

Second – since the sun is starting to change angles – check around Elza’s bed for spider webs or anything else that might throw an odd shadow.

Third – since your house might be getting cooler in the morning – have you thought of adding another towel to her bed?

Fourth – if you can’t find any external cause (since your routine hasn’t changed) – then maybe it’s time to change something in her routine. Rather than you getting up earlier, can you put a radio alarm clock near her bed and set it to play soft music 15 minutes or so before she starts whining?

Hope one of these ideas either works or sparks an idea from someone else!


----------

